# Could this be my Bluebird?



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2018)

I stumbled intro this photo looking for something else and thought....is that mine?  The top photo is the one that could be an original photo of my bike.  The bottom two are of mine when I found it.
Here are the similarities
1. It's either gray or red because of the light stripe on the tank.
2. It has regular pedals, not weighted ones
3. Missing rear rack
4. Missing fender bird
5. Regular Elgin stem, not putter stem

What's your thoughts?


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2018)

Could be.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2018)

The kids hair looks lighter than the hair of the owned but the similarities of the bike sure looks like it.  I'm trying to reach the owner of the photo to see if there is any kind of writing on the back of it


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 9, 2018)

Most def


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 9, 2018)

Without the telltale rear fender with that aftermarket taillight, it's hard to say for sure.
The only thing that does look the same is the bent fork and the clearance between the frame and fender.
The damage looks worse in the as found picture, but that could've gotten worse after the time of the picture.
99.9% of all the Bluebirds found, are missing the ornament, so that doesn't mean much.
It looks like the bike in the boy pulling the trailer picture has a chainguard.
My Bluebird was found with a similar chainguard.
It's the same one that is pictured in the 1937 Sears aftermarket catalog.
So, probably a common accessory add on at the time.
Removing the rack was also a common period modification, because like you and me, people back then thought these bikes looked pretty cool without the rack.
So in short, is that the same bike?
It could be, but probably not.
Just my 2$


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 9, 2018)

I doubt it Chris but hey, just run with that story. It sounds good to me.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have no idea if it is...but I thought it was funny reading this because I wondered one time while looking at old photos of these bikes when they were new, if one of them was could have been mine or at least one that is circulated around the cabe. I just missed out on a local bike on ebay (colson snap tank) that had the original paperwork from 1943 with it. Paperwork was for the owner having to buy it for "farm" work during the war, since you had to prove you needed a bike for work during the war. Had a picture of the bike brand new with it as well. Still kicking myself for not bidding an extra 50 bucks


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 9, 2018)

I've got a couple of bikes that came with their original paperwork and sales receipts.
What's amazing is how long the bikes took to sell from the time of their manufacture.
My 1939 Firestone Twin Flex originally sold in 1942.
My 1960 Schwinn Paramount originally sold in 1961 almost exactly one year from the time of its manufacture.
We always think of these bikes as rolling around in the year that they were made, but it seems like selling bikes was not as easy as you would think.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 9, 2018)

Very interesting thread. I would say it is possible. Keep looking at the picture

It's harder to be sure when you are talking about a mass production product. Original artworks can sometimes be attributed by information found in pictures of it in situ during the period nearer when it was made. The Bluebird falls between these poles because it's production numbers are so small. Because of this I feel the chances a period picture of a similar Bluebird being your bike do go upward. Geography could possibly come into play too in tipping the scales.

@cyclingday has the right idea here very observant look for more clues.



cyclingday said:


> The only thing that does look the same is the bent fork and the clearance between the frame and fender.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Very interesting thread. I would say it is possible. Keep looking at the picture
> 
> It's harder to be sure when you are talking about a mass production product. Original artworks can sometimes be attributed by information found in pictures of it in situ during the period nearer when it was made. The Bluebird falls between these poles because it's production numbers are so small. Because of this I feel the chances a period picture of a similar Bluebird being your bike do go upward. Geography could possibly come into play too in tipping the scales.
> 
> @cyclingday has the right idea here very observant look for more clues.




 I think the largest two clues were that the bluebird pedals were replaced with regular pedals and up bluebird stem was replaced with a regular stem.   I can't see a kid taking the stem off and those pedals too.


----------



## Beads (Apr 10, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> The kids hair looks lighter than the hair of the owned but the similarities of the bike sure looks like it.  I'm trying to reach the owner of the photo to see if there is any kind of writing on the back of it




You never know they still may have your pedals, stem, rack and rear fender. Then you'll know for sure. )


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 10, 2018)

Beads said:


> You never know they still may have your pedals, stem, rack and rear fender. Then you'll know for sure. )



The original owners wife is still alive and her daughter will show her the photo when she can.  When I purchased the bike, the daughter said that her dad took the rack off years ago because they where having him do deliveries for their butcher shop.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> The original owners wife is still alive and her daughter will show her the photo when she can.  When I purchased the bike, the daughter said that her dad took the rack off years ago because they where having him do deliveries for their butcher shop.



...towing a trailer with "Fresh" meat.


----------



## 39zep (Apr 10, 2018)

You might be on to something. When I look close at the picture, I think I can make out two little beady eyes looking out of the light bezel.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 10, 2018)

Front fender looks dif: too short, yeah yours is folded up a bit, but the one in the pic seems to have a clean profile.
Any chain guard mounting marks on yours?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 10, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Front fender looks dif: too short, yeah yours is folded up a bit, but the one in the pic seems to have a clean profile.
> Any chain guard mounting marks on yours?



I will check for the marks


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 11, 2019)

Found a photo of the original owner as a kid.  Too bad the photo with the kid on the bike isn’t clearer.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 12, 2019)

I want that trailer, homemade or not!


----------

